# New member saying hello



## Iceman79 (May 1, 2013)

I already made a few posts but i wanted to formally introduce myself. I haven't worked out in years. Mainly because of my sickness. I have Crohn's disease and have had a lot of ups and downs trying to get it under control. I think I finally have a handle on it with the new meds my dr has me on. He has me on Humara injections and they have been doing awesome things for my digestive system.

i now want to work on my outward health. I am 5 foot 9 and have struggled to get up to 150 pounds. My goal is to get back to 180 like i was in college. My father has a very thick build and i think I have the genes to get thick again. 

My goals here are to look for advice on staying healthy and putting muscle mass on with diet and the right exercices to make my outward appearance look like i now feel on the inside.


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2013)

Iceman79, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 1, 2013)

Iceman your my favorite new member!


----------



## Z499 (May 1, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Iceman79 (May 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Iceman your my favorite new member!


Thanks man, I really appreciate the compliment.


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Sunsoutgunsout (May 7, 2013)

welcome to the boards. lots of great information


----------



## brazey (May 7, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## c4x (May 7, 2013)

welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 8, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## sneedham (May 8, 2013)

Welcome Aboard!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockclimber102 (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys. Brand new here. Learning a lot so far about my first cycle. Gonna keep studying and learning from everyone. Nice to find a site like this with people who share a similar interest.


----------



## ebfitness (May 12, 2013)

Welcome, Iceman!


----------



## The Prototype (May 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## baby1 (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

